# New gear for 2018- what are you buying?



## Mr Mom

My partner and I both had an Inreach for the first time last year. We used them for texting communication when we went our separate ways on the mountain. A little slow but Awesome!!! I will never go in the mountains without it. Also the map on the phone via blue tooth is great. The phone can be left in airplane mode. Very important on a back country hunt.

New gear- I am a weight weenie minimalist. Last year it rained snowed or sleeted every day. So i will be buying another puffy coat and pants.They will stay at spike camp in my hammock just in case i get wet.


----------



## steelyspeed

Mr Mom said:


> My partner and I both had an Inreach for the first time last year. We used them for texting communication when we went our separate ways on the mountain. A little slow but Awesome!!! I will never go in the mountains without it. Also the map on the phone via blue tooth is great. The phone can be left in airplane mode. Very important on a back country hunt.
> 
> New gear- I am a weight weenie minimalist. Last year it rained snowed or sleeted every day. So i will be buying another puffy coat and pants.They will stay at spike camp in my hammock just in case i get wet.


I’m with ya on the inReach.


What is your backcountry hunting hammock setup? I just found that I was the same weight if hunting with a partner in a tent than bringing my hammock and accessories. I love having a vestibule to keep everything dry.


----------



## bwlacy

Let's see, this year
For out west
Sitka Cloudburst rain gear, maybe Skre or First lite but they don't have pit zips
Some new gaiters
Possibly Zeiss Conquest binos
Sitka Mountain pants
Maybe a new bag and pad
New water filter that is smaller and lighter
Maybe a new puffy

Around home
a few hundred Norway Spruce
6 apple trees
build new elevated blind
3 acres of food plot
probably another tree stand or 2

about all I can think of at the moment


----------



## roo

Oh it’s gonna be another expensive year. I went a little cheap on some gear last year in Colorado and I paid for it. Heading to Alaska in august so I’ll be looking for:
Tent 
Sleeping bag
Hip waders
Rain gear
A new pack. Considering the new sitka pack if I like it. If not I’ll be buying a kifaru
New Binos likely swaro


----------



## Lightfoot

Ahh


Mr Mom said:


> My partner and I both had an Inreach for the first time last year. We used them for texting communication when we went our separate ways on the mountain. A little slow but Awesome!!! I will never go in the mountains without it. Also the map on the phone via blue tooth is great. The phone can be left in airplane mode. Very important on a back country hunt.
> 
> New gear- I am a weight weenie minimalist. Last year it rained snowed or sleeted every day. So i will be buying another puffy coat and pants.They will stay at spike camp in my hammock just in case i get wet.


, another hammock guy. I've been using a warbonnet blackbird for 4 or 5 years now. With an underquilt, hammock, and big mambajamba rain fly it actually takes up a lot of my pack and isnt as lite as i would hope. My back however, loves it when time to crash for the night. I havnt used a tent since buying the hammock. I've been hunting the Yolla Bolla wilderness area since 1985 and its a 7 mile hike to base camp. Getting off the ground at night is awesome.

Whitetails are going to be new for me so the learning curve will be interesting. A tree stand and game camera are on the list for 2018. From what i remember when i hunted near Cheboygan back in 1989, still hunting and quite did not go well together.


----------



## Mr Mom

Dream Hammock, free bird. Under ground quilts. 20 degree top and bottom. Zpacks cubin fiber tarp. The other tarp is a superfly.
4.5 #s with tree straps, whoopies, and stakes.

An ultra light ground system would'nt weigh much more. It is a matter of preference. Some people don't like the hammock. I don't like sleeping in the dirt.


----------



## Mr Mom

This is our food tent/ vestibule. Dry in the center, sort of.


----------



## Lightfoot

Solo camping trip to the Rubicon trail.


----------



## Mr Mom

Lightfoot, No doors in the winter?


----------



## Mr Mom

my partner didnt care for the hammock so he purchased a kifaru tipi. he loves it. It is a bit heavy.


----------



## Lightfoot

Mr Mom said:


> Lightfoot, No doors in the winter?


With a nice bag and an underquilt I didn't need to fold the doors over. Temps were only in the lower 20's/upper teens


----------



## brushbuster

If anyone is interested I am selling my eberlestock dragonfly pack. used it on 2 trips out west. comes with a bow bucket , 2 large multi pocket pouches and bladder saddle bag. 300 bucks


----------



## WMU05

I did some online damage this morning. First found a Camofire deal on a lightweight Sitka rain jacket...sold. Then added some KUIU merino wool to the collection...a couple T's, a 1/4 zip and light pants. Our elk outfitter also recommended gators, so I threw a set of those in as well. Hey, bonuses got paid on Friday...had to use it for something.


----------



## Lightfoot

I live about 200 yards from KUIU. They have some nice stuff. Enjoy.


----------



## steelyspeed

WMU05 said:


> I did some online damage this morning. First found a Camofire deal on a lightweight Sitka rain jacket...sold. Then added some KUIU merino wool to the collection...a couple T's, a 1/4 zip and light pants. Our elk outfitter also recommended gators, so I threw a set of those in as well. Hey, bonuses got paid on Friday...had to use it for something.


I’m with you, hate to leave those bonuses just sitting around . Put a review of your new gear as you use it. Merino is awesome stuff


----------



## brushbuster

Yup


WMU05 said:


> I did some online damage this morning. First found a Camofire deal on a lightweight Sitka rain jacket...sold. Then added some KUIU merino wool to the collection...a couple T's, a 1/4 zip and light pants. Our elk outfitter also recommended gators, so I threw a set of those in as well. Hey, bonuses got paid on Friday...had to use it for something.


 yup,
I just bought a new REI down bag, Magma, Under 2lbs rated at 10 degrees.


----------



## brushbuster

Got a pack raft last week for my Alaska trip


----------



## The Doob

Just ordered the Vortex Viper HST in 4-16×44 plus custom dials - going to turn my Browning A bolt .300 win mag in to a 500 yard gun for Mule deer. At least the arrow will be 500 yard capable, don't know about the Indian.


----------



## steelyspeed

brushbuster said:


> Got a pack raft last week for my Alaska trip
> View attachment 302064


What brand/model? What’s the weight?


----------



## brushbuster

steelyspeed said:


> What brand/model? What’s the weight?


Kokopelli Nirvana, weighs 9.5 lbs. Fits well in my eberlestock pack. The spray skirt, inflation bag and breakdown paddle came with it. Has 2 air chambers instead of one. 2017 model, got it on Sale at airkayak


----------



## steelyspeed

brushbuster said:


> Are you walking in or taking the airboat service up the sag? Steelyspeed.


Nope doing it completely DIY. Renting a truck from Fairbanks and will have about 7 days on the north slope to find them. I will post gear and trip details as we get ready to leave August 23.


----------



## brushbuster

steelyspeed said:


> Nope doing it completely DIY. Renting a truck from Fairbanks and will have about 7 days on the north slope to find them. I will post gear and trip details as we get ready to leave August 23.


You should check into getting dropped off up the sag by airboat. Hiking up the ribdon would be a good option also.


----------



## steelyspeed

brushbuster said:


> You should check into getting dropped off up the sag by airboat. Hiking up the ribdon would be a good option also.


I have looked into all of the options but honestly I have always wanted to conquer the “5mile corridor” and I want the flexibility to be able to move up and down the highway to find the migration.


----------



## brushbuster

steelyspeed said:


> I have looked into all of the options but honestly I have always wanted to conquer the “5mile corridor” and I want the flexibility to be able to move up and down the highway to find the migration.


People do it but its grueling walking in that stuff. Have fun its a neat road


----------



## mattawanhunter

My wants keep getting more expensive!


----------



## steelyspeed

mattawanhunter said:


> My wants keep getting more expensive!


Awesome, I love the porch. Do you already have the land to put it on?


----------



## mattawanhunter

Yes, I have two spots, one down here in SWMI, if I split my property and one in the UP, but need to sell the house were in, so it probably will always just going be a dream!

Wish I was young and full of energy again!



steelyspeed said:


> Awesome, I love the porch. Do you already have the land to put it on?


----------



## brushbuster

mattawanhunter said:


> Yes, I have two spots, one down here in SWMI, if I split my property and one in the UP, but need to sell the house were in, so it probably will always just going be a dream!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I was young and full of energy again!


Don' let that stop you. I'm 57 and getting ready to build my 3rd log home


----------



## mattawanhunter

Were the same age, come to my place and build it for me, I am burnt out too old to work and too young to retire!



brushbuster said:


> Don' let that stop you. I'm 57 and getting ready to build my 3rd log home


----------



## mattawanhunter

I wish I had that skill, I have a buddy with a saw mill, I don't know anyone that builds there own log cabins, very cool, ever watch the PBS Special alone in the wilderness?








brushbuster said:


> Don' let that stop you. I'm 57 and getting ready to build my 3rd log home


----------



## brushbuster

mattawanhunter said:


> I wish I had that skill, I have a buddy with a saw mill, I don't know anyone that builds there own log cabins, very cool, ever watch the PBS Special alone in the wilderness?


Yes many times, I read his book when I lived alone in my Alaska stick framed cabin, You could say he gave me inspiration.


----------



## roo

brushbuster said:


> Getting ready to order a new stone glacier pack. Going to get the evo 40/56 with lid and bladder sleeve., 4lb pack with a 150 lb load rate. 5600 cui.
> https://www.stoneglacier.com/collections/multi-day-packs/products/evo-40-56


I’ve been agonizing over packs for the last week and I just ordered that same pack this afternoon. Got an email from eBay for a coupon code for 15% off so I couldn’t resist. Saved 63 bucks ordering it from eBay


----------



## Lightfoot

brushbuster said:


> Don' let that stop you. I'm 57 and getting ready to build my 3rd log home


Butt and Pass, kits or? My wife and I have bounced around the log home idea to avoid another mortgage but after 21 years in the trades I'm a little banged up as well. If we end up with a little property I could see a smaller cabin to keep me busy otherwise we may or may not buy.


----------



## steelyspeed

brushbuster said:


> People do it but its grueling walking in that stuff. Have fun its a neat road


Ah we are young and dumb, now is the time for this stuff


----------



## brushbuster

Lightfoot said:


> Butt and Pass, kits or? My wife and I have bounced around the log home idea to avoid another mortgage but after 21 years in the trades I'm a little banged up as well. If we end up with a little property I could see a smaller cabin to keep me busy otherwise we may or may not buy.


No kits,last year my wife and I took down over 100 red and white pines on our property. We skidded, milled and peeled 170 cabin logs and milled 50 saw logs for lumber. This year we start the build,hoping for no mortgage also. It will be close.


----------



## brushbuster

roo said:


> I’ve been agonizing over packs for the last week and I just ordered that same pack this afternoon. Got an email from eBay for a coupon code for 15% off so I couldn’t resist. Saved 63 bucks ordering it from eBay


You will have to let me know how you like it. I need to be able to fit my packraft in it somehow. I was hoping I could fold it flat and slip it in between the bag and the frame along with the break down paddle and fishing rod tubes. I like the versatility of their packs.


----------



## roo

brushbuster said:


> You will have to let me know how you like it. I need to be able to fit my packraft in it somehow. I was hoping I could fold it flat and slip it in between the bag and the frame along with the break down paddle and fishing rod tubes. I like the versatility of their packs.


If your down this way sometime soon your welcome to check it out and see if it fits.


----------



## roo

brushbuster said:


> You will have to let me know how you like it. I need to be able to fit my packraft in it somehow. I was hoping I could fold it flat and slip it in between the bag and the frame along with the break down paddle and fishing rod tubes. I like the versatility of their packs.


It came in today and I spent the last couple hours messing with it. Took a bit to get used to the adjustments but I like it so far. Feels like nothing picking it up. It’s half the weight of my old blacks creek pack. The spotting scope pocket doubles as an access pocket for the main bag so it sure how it would work for your raft. They say that it’s big enough for a 95mm spotter


----------



## brushbuster

roo said:


> It came in today and I spent the last couple hours messing with it. Took a bit to get used to the adjustments but I like it so far. Feels like nothing picking it up. It’s half the weight of my old blacks creek pack. The spotting scope pocket doubles as an access pocket for the main bag so it sure how it would work for your raft. They say that it’s big enough for a 95mm spotter


Mine will be here in a couple days.


----------



## Joel/AK

This year I didn't have to buy much. Picked up a vortex range finder cuz turkey is right around the corner. Didn't want to bit after about 8 years my Leupold broke. One of these days I'm gonna send it in.

Also picked up a wicked ridge crossbow as a backup since my good 10 point broke last season.

Since moving back from AK 5years ago I'm good on apparel.

Been looking at new boots but my older lowa's sheep hunters are still waterproof and comfortable.


----------

